
Under pressure, afraid to take bathroom breaks? Inside Amazon’s warehouse - rrauenza
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/amazon/under-pressure-afraid-to-take-bathroom-breaks-inside-amazons-fast-paced-warehouse-world/
======
sf01
here's a related video with the author:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NBdX6FHg2k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NBdX6FHg2k)

